
Scale-Up of Solar and Wind Puts Existing Coal, Gas at Risk - simonpure
https://about.bnef.com/blog/scale-up-of-solar-and-wind-puts-existing-coal-gas-at-risk/
======
blendo
A somewhat stunning drop in battery prices:

“Meanwhile, the benchmark LCOE for battery storage has tumbled to $150/MWh,
about half of what it was two years ago.”

